# Blade guard advice.



## TonyT (Sep 2, 2018)

Hello, Forum: I recently purchased a new Grizzly G0833P table saw with their vacuum bladeguard. The only problem is that I cannot visually see the precise cut location on crosscuts with the guard down. I did draw down two pencil lines on the surface of the table from the blade, but that is less than exact. I suspect that I will need to build a tablesaw sled to address this issue. Anybody have some thoughts? Thanks in advance. Tony T.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Id say ditch the guard. The blade you cant see is miles more unsafe than no guard at all. Source of my hatred for most blade guards really, if i end up unable to see the cut its nothing but false security


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*You got several choices*

Ditch the guard and the vacuum hook up, but that will cause unintended consequences ... more air born dust and possible safety issues. 

Use an extended tall fence on the miter gauge face which will show your exact saw kerf the first time you make a pass. That will also better support your work along a greater length. A length of sandpaper stuck to the face side will keep the work from shifting. Stops and other gizmos can be added to the fence. HOWEVER, you probably can't use your blade guard because it won't artciulate over the tall fence. :sad2:

I have old Craftsman table saws which had a blade guard of clear plastic which pivoted on a splitter "blade" BUT I didn't like the guards which often got in the way when ripping narrow strips, so I drilled out the rivets leaving only the splitter. I made my own simple 2 piece plywood "guard" that also pivots on the splitter, but can be used to prevent sawdust from spitting into my eyes and face.

Another solution is to mask off a square or circle in front of the blade on it's centerline, and using bluing dye or a Sharpie mark it. Some older saws have a round yellow plastic "button" on which you scribe one or both sides of the blade kerf:










Another solution is to make a zero clearance throat plate and scribe the kerf lines on that at the front.


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

I haven't used my blade guard in years. I watch where the blade is while using the TS. I believe in the 11th Commandment- Thou shalt not put your fingers near the blade. I hook my Shop Vac to the back of the TS but still get sawdust off the blade. For that mess, I used a broom and dustpan.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Here's a miter gauge with an extended fence*

https://www.woodworkingtalk.com/attachments/f2/11458d1532961332t-miter-gauges-one-100_1265.jpg


----------

